# TAMRON 70-200MM F/2.8 VC $1019 AUD, (AUS GENUINE STOCK)



## francisvr7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Auscamsales.com.au is selling the NEW Tamron ridiculously cheap. Ted's Camera couldn't even match it!
I've ordered one, before they realize how low this price is! (15$ delivery)
Its Australian stock which I can believe!
http://auscamsales.com.au/product_description.html?catalog[product_guids][0]=982457
Hope it helps!

It equivalent to $1002 US including delivery. NUTS!


----------

